# Unser Gewinnspiel zum Vatertag!



## Slappy (21. Mai 2020)

Sehr cool! 
Was kommt am liebsten auf den Grill???? Hmmmm.... Meine Kinder brauchen nur Würstchen. Meine Frau schwankt zwischen Rippchen und Bauch und ich... Ich grille einfach gerne
Also eigentlich so gut wie alles. Nur Steak, das mögen wir alle nicht wirklich. Also das einfache Nackensteak und so...


----------



## bic zip (21. Mai 2020)

Rippchen vom Spieß


----------



## Steppken (21. Mai 2020)

Ganz klar - am liebsten die Banane mit Schokolade zum Abschluss. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Auch zum Rumprobieren 

(an der Seite öffnen Schoko rein und Alu rum - ab auf den Grill ca. 15 min) 

Guden


----------



## sprogoe (21. Mai 2020)

Ich grille am liebsten Schaschlik. Fleisch zuvor 12 Std. eingelegt in reichlich Zwiebeln mit einem guten Schuß Essigessenz.
Außerdem Rippchen und Bierhähnchen.


----------



## JottU (21. Mai 2020)

Fleisch, Fleisch, Fleisch.
In zig Variationen. Mal was auf die Schnelle wie Steaks und Bratwurst, mal die etwas dauernden Sachen wie Rippchen oder ne Baconbomb. Oder grillen den ganzen Tag son richtigen Batzen Fleisch zu Pulled Pork oder ähnliches.

Aso, fürs komische Volk steht in der stillen Ecke auch nochn Grill. Da können se dann ihre nachwachsenden Rohstoffe raufhauen.


----------



## Steelz (21. Mai 2020)

Fleisch in allen seinen wunderbaren Formen - vom Lamm bis zum Rind


----------



## Jason (21. Mai 2020)

Bei uns kommt so einiges auf den Grill. Am liebsten Steak und Bratwurst. Es gibt aber auch mal Forellen vom Grill. Eingewickelt in Alufolie, öfter wenden..... ein Gedicht 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (21. Mai 2020)

Würstchen, Bauchfleisch, Rippchen. 

Aber am allerliebsten Flanksteak. Dazu n Baguette und gaaaaanz viel Kräuterbutter.


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2020)

Bei uns gibt es klassisch Thüringer Bratwurst® und am besten mit Zwiebeln, Senf, Bier, Pfeffer und Salz selbst eingelegte Kammsteaks. Beim Sohnemann mit seinem speziellen Grill richtig dicke Rindersteaks vom Feinsten. Beilage kann man sich da sparen ...


----------



## Wartos (21. Mai 2020)

Gegrillt wird alles was in der Küche am Herd zubereitet wird.
Am liebsten mögen wird gegrilltes Gemüse,lecker gewürzte Rippchen oder ein leckeres Stück Barsch  
Auch richtig lecker sind selbstgemachte Grillspiesse vorher schön alles in einer würzigen Marinade einlegen...ohh man, mir läuft jetzt schon das Wasser aus dem Mund.


----------



## Seele (21. Mai 2020)

Als Starter ein schön in Knoblauch eingelegter Garnelenspieß, dazu Kräuterbutterbrot. 
Weiter geht's mit panierten Spargel und Zaziki. Abgerundet von einem schönen Steak und Rosmarinkartoffeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin,
im Weber Grill  57 cm kann man den Krustenbraten schön poppen lassen. (echter Schweinkram))


----------



## daci7 (21. Mai 2020)

Am liebsten grille ich Fisch, genauer Sardinen und Makrelen. Hering macht sich auch ganz gut aufm Grill. 
Dazu ein kühles, leichtes Bier, frischer Salat und Baguette!
Da man hier nicht immer so gut an frische Meeresfrüchte kommt grille ich aber auch liebend gern Lamm, Schwein und Rind.
Hoch im Kurs stehen hier Schaschlik und schön dicke Steaks


----------



## ralle (21. Mai 2020)

Ich mache alles auf Stein - von Fisch über Fleisch und Gemüse einfach alles.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2020)

Grillen. Neben der Angelei mein zweitliebstes Hobby. Mittlerweile zieren verschiedene Geräte den "Fuhrpark". Brandaktuell aufgebaut und in der mache:

Ribs
Brisket 

Ansonsten natürlich alles klassische und weniger Klassische. Gibt einfach nix was nicht auf dem Grill, Smoker, Räucherofen oder Dutch Oben landet. 

Und Gewürzmischung sind das Größte...
	

		
			
		

		
	










Und die Wartezeit auch


----------



## ollidi (21. Mai 2020)

Wo soll ich anfangen?

- Spareribs
- Picanha - aus Tafelspitz am Drehspiess gegrillt. Einfach herrlich, wenn mann dann immer wieder vorwegschneiden kann.
- ganzes Hähnchen am Spiess
- Kotelett
- Roastbeef
- Pork Belly Burnt Ends - braucht zwar etwas Vorbereitung, dafür aber ein super Fingersnack
- und die klassischen Sachen wie Würstchen, Nacken und Holzfällersteaks
- frische Forellen sind auch immer ein Genuss

Mitlerweile auch nur noch auf dem Gasgrill. Langsames Garen geht da für mich einfach besser.
Auf dem Seitenbrenner wird oft eine Gemüsepfanne als Beilage zubereitet.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Mai 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> im Weber Grill  57 cm kann man den Krustenbraten schön poppen lassen. (echter Schweinkram))
> 
> 
> ...




Vatertag: wir schreiben das Jahr 21.05.2020 Anno Coronazeit.

Die Rippchen liegen jetzt 4 Std. drauf.


----------



## Pescador (21. Mai 2020)

Wenn wir uns in Portugal am Meer befinden, u. je nach Jahreszeit, dürfen es vorrangig fangfrische Doraden oder Sardinen sein.
... Oder einfach mal wie auf dem Foto, Schwein-Gemüse-Spießchen:


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2020)

Bei uns heißt das Schaschlik ...


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2020)

Na gut, bei uns kommt für ein "richtiges" Schaschlik noch Speck, Gewürzgurke und Leber mit drauf.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Bei uns gibt es Tiger Prawn-Spieße und wenn es sie gibt, auch Kaisergranat! 
Sonst noch die klassischen Hamburger, Kräuter-Forelle in Folie, Nürnberger und Steaks. 
Parallel dazu läuft manchmal auch der Räucherofen!


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Mai 2020)

Bei uns kommen Nackensteaks auf den Grill

Heute kamen noch Würstl vom Iberico Schwein dazu


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (22. Mai 2020)

Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet und der Gewinner benachrichtigt.


----------



## bic zip (22. Mai 2020)

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner und viel Spaß beim ausprobieren der Gewürze.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Mai 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an den Gewinner und viel Spaß beim ausprobieren der Gewürze.



ich tippe auf ralle


----------



## Seele (22. Mai 2020)

Wer ist denn der Gewinner @Rebecca Hoffmann? Wir wollen den Typen doch feiern und uns einladen bei ihm.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (22. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Gewinner @Rebecca Hoffmann? Wir wollen den Typen doch feiern und uns einladen bei ihm.



Wenn er sich bei mir rückgemeldet hat, dann kann er sich ja selber in die öffentliche Runde werfen.


----------



## Wartos (23. Mai 2020)

Juhuhuu ich habe gewonnen  Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf die leckeren Gewürze 

Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Mai 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich mache alles auf Stein - von Fisch über Fleisch und Gemüse einfach alles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für das zweite Foto, auf dem ersten Blick dachte ich du befeuerst ein Ceranfeld   

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner !


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Mai 2020)

Wartos schrieb:


> Juhuhuu ich habe gewonnen  Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf die leckeren Gewürze
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Slappy (23. Mai 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (23. Mai 2020)

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner


----------



## Seele (24. Mai 2020)

Wartos schrieb:


> Juhuhuu ich habe gewonnen  Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf die leckeren Gewürze



Joa, wann sollen wir dann kommen? 
Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

Bescheid geben,wenn das Fleisch fertig ist...


----------



## Wartos (9. Juni 2020)

Werde ich machen sobald die Gewürze angekommen sind!


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2020)

Wartos schrieb:


> Werde ich machen sobald die Gewürze angekommen sind!


Zum nächsten Vatertag also...


----------

